# Making your own.....



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

How many of you make your own jigs? 

What are you doing to them? Painting? Or chroming?


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

*Hey Capt4fish,

you might like this thread, we talked about it before... 
Makin your own Verticle Jigs

Theres no right or wrong, ya just got to*



















a little​


----------

